

Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names - raganwald
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/?repost-after-a-year

======
phene
And yet there is no formal set of rules for names that can be enforced.
Without it, we are forced to pick and choose assumptions.

------
pcopley
This has been posted a few times and is almost a year old. It is an excellent
blog, though. Worth reading the newer entries.

~~~
jaredsohn
>and is almost a year old

I think the submitter realizes this. The end of the URL includes '?repost-
after-a-year' :)

Edit: But it is still worth pointing that out to people reading the comments
here since obviously not everyone will notice that.

Edit2: While roughly a year since it was last posted (nine months), the
article is two years old now.

Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438472>

~~~
raganwald
> I think the submitter realizes this

I actually retitled it “Falsehoods Programmers (Still!)Believe About Names,”
but somehow it is back to the blog’s title.

